# Air pumps, bubble wall? I NEED SUGGESTIONS PLEASE (:



## KathrynGaines00

I have everything I need for my tank except one important thing: An air pump of some kind for proper oxygenation. WallMart and Petsmart and the only pet stores in my city that I know of. 

-What kinds of oxygenation sources are best? (Air stones, gravel aeration etc.)

-How to bubble walls work? 

-How much would the average air pump cost? 

Thanks, Kathryn


----------



## hXcChic22

1) Don't really know. I think they're generally all equal. Smaller bubbles are better versus bigger bubbles, so if you use an airstone, you should probably get a regulator as well. I think they might come with air pumps or airstones. (It's usually small, black and cylindrical)
2) You have an air pump that has an airtube coming out of it, and it goes down into the tank and hooks onto the bubble wall thing and then the air comes out all along the wall. You don't need an airstone for it. 
3)Depends on what gallonage your tank is... but usually a good one that will work for most tanks is like $15-30.


----------



## emc7

If you have good filtration that keeps the surface of the churned up, you can often do without an air-line. Some fish like to play in bubbles and fish from high-speed water will appreciate it more. Personally, I like to have an air-pump on hand. You can use it to power a sponge filter and then "instantly" cycle a QT or hospital or fry tank by moving the sponge filter. They are also good when you are medicating, the water is warm, or there is low oxygen in the tank for any other reason. The cheapest pumps will cost $5-10 new and will run 1 or 2 airstones. But they will likely be loud. Imagine a really big cat purring GRRRRRRRRRR... all day long. Better pump will be quieter and pump more airstone and push air down to the bottom of deep tank. Used pumps are fine as long as they are a name brand that you can get parts for. Whisper parts kits include a new diaphragm which is the main wear part. Here's one. http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCa...pump&queryType=0&hits=12&offset=#ReviewHeader 

If you get an air-pump, its good to have a one-way check valve to keep water from going down the airline when the power is out. http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...378908/cl0/pennplaxcheckvalveairfilterplastic The alternative is to put the pump higher than the tank. You'll also need airline tubing and a gang valve is a good idea also. http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18282/si1382476/cl0/pennplaxloktite3waygangvalve A gang valves lets you split the air and control the flow rate. If you have too strong an airflow, "bleed off" the excess by letting it hiss off into the air.


----------



## KathrynGaines00

*reply*

reply to hXcChic22 & emc7:

thanks for the replies! i've decided on a bubble wall because i read they work well and i really like the look of them. they add a nice look to an aquarium. Im gonna put one in a 29 gallon tank so i will probably need to buy a 23" bubble wand.

QUESTION:
I need a pump to pump air into the bubble wand, a bubble wand & what else?
Is there anything else that i need to purchase like airline tubing?


----------



## emc7

airline tubing, check valve, air-valve (gang valves are good). 

I do like powerheads, too. You can get a little one for about $10 and not need anything else and you can use it on a sponge filter also.


----------



## FishMatt

Just to say the Power Filters and Air Pumps that Wal-Mart has work pretty good. They are at a low price I think a 10-20 pump is $19.99 I think lol. And the 20-30 pumps $29.99 or $39.00. And pretty easy to clean. You can get a small cone brush that is able to insert into the tube that's in the water. To make sure its clean so your pump will work properly.


----------



## Revolution1221

most air pumps if not used properly dont do much for adding oxygen to the water IME so my suggestion would be get a smaller airstone/bubble wand maybe like a couple inch one and get a larger air pump this will create more force and larger bubbles that when they rise to the surface and pop they kick the surface of the water around more and create more oxygen. if u have a large air stone and small pump then the air going into the stone will disperese small bubbles will come out and just fizzle when they hit the surface not making much new oxygen. also some brand air stones just seem to make small bubbles while others make big bubbles. if it were me id probably get a pump rated for 30-40 gallons. also do not buy walmarts air stones they are crap. i bought a 2 pack and one broke immediately while taking it out of the package the other broke when i took it out of the tank to put in a larger one. as for creating new oxygen a powerhead is going to do the best job. the flow can be pointed directly at the surface which causes a lot of folding and churning. like what was mentioned is enough filtration is sufficient enough to create new oxygen bubblewands are more for ur enjoyment and some fish like them and some fish like the current they create in a tank but again a powerhead does a better job of that.


----------



## JimW/Oscar

I agree with those who advocate powerheads over any form of air bubble system for moving water through a sponge filter for example or even oxygenating water as a properly placed powerhead will fold the surface much better than any rising bubbles. Powerheads are also quiet.

For the most part bubble displays are simply ornamental, opening and closing little plastic treasure chests so the little plastic skeleton inside can go 'boo' repeatedly.


----------



## emc7

For one tank, a power head can be cheaper as well as quieter (pumps hum, bubbles go blub, blub, blub). For multiple outlets, air tend to be cheaper.


----------



## Black Orchid

I like all of the above but find that the power head I have used creates a very strong current (was in my 35 gallon hex tank) and I thought that most of my fish did not care for it. I ended up replacing it with a bubble wand connected to an air pump with two lines. One line is for the bubble maker and the other for the undergravel filter with an airstone. I like lots of filtration. The power heads are definitely more quiet.


----------

